# Franks Diabetic Ice Cream



## scotty (Feb 20, 2010)

Was just browsing Tescos website and found this ice cream, will defo be trying it next week


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah it is good i spotted it when i was having my supermarket tour while i was on my course , but the lady said its no diffirent just stick to having normal ice cream.


----------



## scotty (Feb 20, 2010)

Arr wright so it is like that awful diabetic choc they sell, that is supposed to be no better than normal choc


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

scotty said:


> Arr wright so it is like that awful diabetic choc they sell, that is supposed to be no better than normal choc



Well i cant say that as such lol, as ive never tryed it i have been very tempted infact once it got into the trolley but i put it back.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had it a few times, and I actually like it. Strange, because I can't stand 'diabetic' foods.


----------



## mayflie52 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Franks Icecream*

I often buy it but like all things that are labeled sugar free it cost more & is not that much better for you. It does taste ok though & it help with the consense. Excuse my spelling brain has stopped working.lol regards mayflie52


----------



## hotchop (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought this 2 weeks ago.... it was vile  lol

the boys wouldnt even eat it!!    and thats saying something!!


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been buying this ice cream for over 12 months now from Morrisons, I thing it tastes as good as and even better than some main stream ice creams. From some of the above comments, it just goes to show how tastes differ. Unlike some foods marked "DIABETIC" it has never effected my tummy nor my sugar levels.

John


----------



## Kei (Feb 21, 2010)

We've had it a few times, as the carbs are definitely lower than other ice creams, and the kids like it.


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

I just begrudge paying more because it happens to be diabetic ice cream, call me tight but i'll stick to my nobbley bobbleys.


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 23, 2010)

I love it, I don't know if its any better or worse than normal ice cream but it tastes soooo much better!!! Really creamy and soft, my fav now!
And its like ?1.80 in Asda


----------



## topcat123 (Feb 23, 2010)

ive tried franks ice cream i have found that i need to be careful with it as it gave me a dodgy tummy no need to state the results of it.

personal preference at the end of the day holland and barrett also sells it tho
i am getting a bit disheartend with the shop as im picking up shopping which
supposed to be thinking being good then looking at the sugar its goes back on the shelf


----------



## bev (Feb 23, 2010)

I spotted this ice cream today and noted it has 17 grams of carbs per 100. This isnt much different from the Hagen Daaz ice cream which i think is 18 grams of carbs per 100. Not really sure why its called 'diabetic ice cream'. If its anything like the diabetic chocolate it will just make you go to the loo a lot! He he!Bev


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 24, 2010)

I have had some at the inlaws and it tasted nice. I thought that when I looked the carb difference was very minimal.


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 24, 2010)

Ice cream is just about my only weakness these days and is just about the only "bad" food that I still eat - apart from a few chips occasionally. 

I tested an ice cream late last night not long before I went to bed and was very surprised at the result:

4.2 - Before eating
Tesco Chocolate and Nut Cone - 25.3g carbohydrate of which 12.2g sugar.
5.5 - one hour after finishing eating

I was expecting something much worse!

Not that I'm recommending this as a good food for people with diabetes! 

Best wishes - John


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anyone tried making thier own using splenda instead of sugar?  Might be an idea to try... Specially as I have the Ben & Jerrys cookbook (if anyone wants any recipe suggestions pm me )


----------

